# Haunt 2013



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a walk through haunt and for next year I am throwing around the idea of an Alice in Wonderland meets Silent Hill kind of thing. It will take place in an asylum. Any thoughts or scene ideas to help get me going? Thank you!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

When you say "Silent Hill" are you talking about the movie or the video games?
I don't know either very well, but it may make a difference in the advice given.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am thinking about the movie, I've never had opportunity to play the game movie was based on. Might be a good idea to look at it. I have looked at videos of "Alice: the Madness Returns" video game and that is where I got the idea. I am thinking Alice is an asylum and it has became a very dark, dark version of Wonderland.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

PeeWeePinson said:


> I have looked at videos of "Alice: the Madness Returns" video game and that is where I got the idea. I am thinking Alice is an asylum and it has became a very dark, dark version of Wonderland.


I own that game and still play it after having beaten it. It has occurred to me many time that there's a few great haunt ideas in there. 

In that vein and thinking along the lines of a haunted trail... The Vale of Tears should have some good fodder. Take some of the characters and creatures from the film adaptions of the story and corrupt them. Evil/demonic Momeraths, a nightmareish Cheshire cat in a tree, the card guards could be zombified and posted along the shadows.

I'm sure there's something evil that could be worked out with the Caterpillar. Hmmm... put him on a toadstool with his hookah, maybe a big, shiny knife surrounded by bodies of Wonderland denizens.

Maybe get a couple of actors involved for some of these characters to make it more interactive, especially if you throw a couple of static decoys along the trail. Get them thinking the guards are all fake until one isn't.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Kelly, keep in mind that some (or many) of the people who would go through your haunt won't know the movie or the game (Silent Hill) so your haunt needs to be able to stand on it's own (people need to be able to understand it without any knowledge of the game or movie). With that in mind, maybe having Tweedle Dee and Dum chowing down on parts of the March Hare with the bulk of him being on a spit over a fire. Tweedle Dee and Dum can be "Guests" or zombies, maybe have the Mad Hatter as a crazed psychiatrist with the Queen strapped down in a room with many headless "guests", TOTs, workers, while she is screaming "off with their heads!". The Mad Hatter or other doctor can be trying to get patients to take pills with the promise that it will make them small or tall. I'd also use the caterpillar on the mushroom with the hookah, but maybe have it be hazardous waste that he's inhaling rather than the original drugs. 
Am I understanding correctly that you want to name the asylum itself Alice?
I may have to rent the movie (Silent Hill), and go back and read Alice in Wonderland again to see what the other characters and scenes are.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

TheHalloweenLady did a fantastic Alice haunt a couple of years ago. Her album may give you ideas. 

click here: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1110


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I would spend some time making a giant toadstool with a creepy caterpillar on top. Put a fog machine through the caterpillar so that he can be blowing lots of smoke.


----------

